# RAP und EMF Databinding



## Gast2 (8. Nov 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon mal jemand RAP und EMF zusammen benutzt? Funktioniert da der UNDO/REDO Support genauso wie bei einer RCP Anwendung? Und die sonstigen mitgefelierten Adapter und Provoider?
Jemand damit Erfahrung?


----------



## Wildcard (9. Nov 2011)

Adapter und Provider kannst du ja direkt testen in dem du dir von EMF einen RAP RCP erstellen lässt (im genmodel einstellen). Und ja, die sollten alle funktionieren.
Databinding und Undo/Redo habe ich zwar nicht selbst versucht, aber sofern sich das KeyBinding so im Browser einrichten lässt wird es keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Gast2 (10. Nov 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Adapter und Provider kannst du ja direkt testen in dem du dir von EMF einen RAP RCP erstellen lässt (im genmodel einstellen). Und ja, die sollten alle funktionieren.
> Databinding und Undo/Redo habe ich zwar nicht selbst versucht, aber sofern sich das KeyBinding so im Browser einrichten lässt wird es keinen Unterschied machen.



Ok thx für die Info muss ich am WE mal testen.


----------

